# Crazy Women



## ApostateAbe (Aug 8, 2013)

Accidie said:


> I was on a first date, at a restaurant, and the guy spent the first half talking about his appearance and then the rest talking about the appearance of everyone else in the place. I was so embarrassed. Who the hell does that?


Women?


----------



## Rabbit Heart (Mar 24, 2013)

wow what a misogynistic thread, well personalitycafe never ceases to amaze me


----------



## Penguin (Sep 25, 2012)

Rabbit Heart said:


> wow what a misogynistic thread, well personalitycafe never ceases to amaze me


no we just hate crazy over sensitive feminists.


----------



## Accidie (Jul 11, 2013)

RetroVortex said:


> If it was confident, then he either has a thing for fashion, or he was just shallow.
> If it was nervously, then it might have been insecurity or he didn't really have much to talk about.
> (Maybe both actually when I think about it! XD)
> 
> EDIT: That being said I bet if I ever went on dates, I'd probably drive the woman crazy with my long anecdotes and talking about videogames and cats all the time! X'D


Don't sell yourself short. A date talking about video games and cats would be my match made in Heaven. 



ApostateAbe said:


> Women?


No.



Rabbit Heart said:


> wow what a misogynistic thread, well personalitycafe never ceases to amaze me


I have to disagree. And I consider myself a feminist. But, I don't think it's misogyny, or misandry, to say what we found crazy in an _individual_. (Although, I think a lot of it just comes down to incompatibility.)


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

Accidie said:


> Don't sell yourself short. A date talking about video games and cats would be my match made in Heaven.


hehe stahp! You're embarassing meh!:blushed:
Well its a shame the women in my local area don't seem to have the same preference lass! :laughing:


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Slider said:


> Tell me some of your "crazy women" stories.
> 
> I'll start.
> 
> ...


I am wondering why you were texting your ex (with whom you obviously boke up) about what you did at the gym? I mean seriously what are you thinking? That crazy behaviour was kind of triggered by your own actions.

@Arclight 's quote is very true in this case imo. Women are crazy because men are stupid. *:\ think man, think before you do something, if you knew her you should have been expecting this.*

:dry: very dumb.


----------



## Accidie (Jul 11, 2013)

RetroVortex said:


> hehe stahp! You're embarassing meh!:blushed:
> Well its a shame the women in my local area don't seem to have the same preference lass! :laughing:


Ah, location has proved to be one of my biggest hurdles, too.


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

Accidie said:


> Ah, location has proved to be one of my biggest hurdles, too.


I'm basically attracted to almost everyone NOT in my country! :laughing:


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

I once had a woman decide I would be the perfect wife for her son, who gave off a creepy stalker vibe. He'd follow me around and never say a word, and she'd corner me and ask me all kinds of personal questions.

Oh, and I was sixteen, he was in his forties, and she in her seventies, so it's not like I could just deck her. (I would have if she'd been middle-aged, and taken my chances with the cops. Stay the hell out of my personal space, you vermin.)

It lasted about a year, which is when she had a stroke and got put in the nursing home and he was too busy to follow me. Yay?


----------



## Penguin (Sep 25, 2012)

braided pain said:


> I once had a woman decide I would be the perfect wife for her son, who gave off a creepy stalker vibe. He'd follow me around and never say a word, and she'd corner me and ask me all kinds of personal questions.
> 
> Oh, and I was sixteen, he was in his forties, and she in her seventies, so it's not like I could just deck her. (I would have if she'd been middle-aged, and taken my chances with the cops. Stay the hell out of my personal space, you vermin.)
> 
> It lasted about a year, which is when she had a stroke and got put in the nursing home and he was too busy to follow me. Yay?


LOL best one yet.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

I came here because I thought this was about ME!

But I'm not _that_ kind of crazy. I'm also incredibly thankful that I've kept such people at a distance for such a long time. Better not jinx myself now.


----------



## LittleHawk (Feb 15, 2011)

You called?


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

FreeBeer said:


> I am wondering why you were texting your ex (with whom you obviously boke up) about what you did at the gym? I mean seriously what are you thinking? That crazy behaviour was kind of triggered by your own actions.
> 
> @Arclight 's quote is very true in this case imo. Women are crazy because men are stupid. *:\ think man, think before you do something, if you knew her you should have been expecting this.*
> 
> :dry: very dumb.


We have been friends for over 2 years.

Many factors make a woman crazy.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Slider said:


> We have been friends for over 2 years.
> 
> Many factors make a woman crazy.


Doesn't sound like friends to me from either perspective, yours or hers.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

i had one woman stay married to me for 15 years. that woman was batshit loopy.


----------



## Rabbit Heart (Mar 24, 2013)

Accidie said:


> I have to disagree. And I consider myself a feminist. But, I don't think it's misogyny, or misandry, to say what we found crazy in an _individual_.


Of course it is not misogynistic when talking about in on an invidual level, but making a thread titled "Grazy Women" (while not including "Grazy Men") and then expecting people to share their stories of all these "Grazy Women" (while not including men) and then the thread actually turning out to be a shitfest of annoying people discussing of all these stupid grazy women while mostly not taking into consideration the other side of the story, it is is misogyny. (If you call yourself a feminist, I'd recommend you tried to look into things more from the point of social instinct. As an sx/sp I used to have problems with some of racism's and feminism's definitions because I'm such an invidualistic person, but to make progress in these things one sometimes has to consider how things seem to someone who's racist/chauvinistic instead of complaining about the nuances; only the people who already are on the progressive side of things notice the nuances and could think of more sensible and right ways to say things but for the oppressors it must be made clear these things are not okay.)


Penguin said:


> no we just hate crazy over sensitive feminists.


 boohoo, aren't you a witty one


----------



## Accidie (Jul 11, 2013)

Rabbit Heart said:


> Of course it is not misogynistic when talking about in on an invidual level, but making a thread titled "Grazy Women" (while not including "Grazy Men") and then expecting people to share their stories of all these "Grazy Women" (while not including men) and then the thread actually turning out to be a shitfest of annoying people discussing of all these stupid grazy women while mostly not taking into consideration the other side of the story, it is is misogyny. (If you call yourself a feminist, I'd recommend you tried to look into things more from the point of social instinct. As an sx/sp I used to have problems with some of racism's and feminism's definitions because I'm such an invidualistic person, but to make progress in these things one sometimes has to consider how things seem to someone who's racist/chauvinistic instead of complaining about the nuances; only the people who already are on the progressive side of things notice the nuances and could think of more sensible and right ways to say things but for the oppressors it must be made clear these things are not okay.)


Well, the thread was started by a heterosexual male, so I'd expect his experiences to be one-sided. I'd be more inclined to agree with you if he'd said something along the lines of "And I don't want to see any women share crazy men stories because we all know women are the real crazy ones," but he didn't. There are three sides to every story, and it's too bad we can't hear them all, but it's just not feasible here. I don't know the people being discussed in these stories, so if I were to make a judgment about them like "their behavior is crazy," it's not going to make much of a difference. But, I do agree, that someone seeing stories like this, and concluding that 'crazy' is the norm for women, is wrong. 

And I also agree with FreeBeer, that the OP's friendship with his ex does not seem like a healthy one. It's hard for a lot of people to remain friends with their exes, and it appears to me that trying to do so when it's better to let it go, births a lot of 'crazy'.


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

Rabbit Heart said:


> Of course it is not misogynistic when talking about in on an invidual level, but making a thread titled "Grazy Women" (while not including "Grazy Men") and then expecting people to share their stories of all these "Grazy Women" (while not including men) and then the thread actually turning out to be a shitfest of annoying people discussing of all these stupid grazy women while mostly not taking into consideration the other side of the story, it is is misogyny. (If you call yourself a feminist, I'd recommend you tried to look into things more from the point of social instinct. As an sx/sp I used to have problems with some of racism's and feminism's definitions because I'm such an invidualistic person, but to make progress in these things one sometimes has to consider how things seem to someone who's racist/chauvinistic instead of complaining about the nuances; only the people who already are on the progressive side of things notice the nuances and could think of more sensible and right ways to say things but for the oppressors it must be made clear these things are not okay.) boohoo, aren't you a witty one



The OP was asked back on page 1 whether to include crazy man stories and was perfectly fine with it.

Imagine that: people not assuming the worst of each other and resolving issues by communicating clearly.

Now _that's_ crazy.:tongue:


----------



## Penguin (Sep 25, 2012)

On a serious note this feminist chick cracks me up. There is a small portion of the male population who REALLY thinks that women shouldn't have equal rights, other than that feminists are just beating their heads against a wall THEY made up for themselves. Women have MORE than equal rights ie: divorce law, custody law, etc. and these people still want to find offense around every corner. If you're that insecure about your sex I really think you're the one who has a problem with you having a vagina not me.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Sounds like me on a bad day. :frustrating:


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

When I was a teenager, my mum dated this really cool guy who turned super crazy when we moved into his house. He used to threaten to call the cops on my mum over the most minor things (the logic was not strong with him). She'd tell him to go ahead, so he'd pick up the phone and call... his mother! Who would invariably show up, apologise for his behaviour, call him a naughty boy and start crying. Needless to say, my mum didn't put up with that for very long before moving out. I suspect his whole family was crazy.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

FreeBeer said:


> Doesn't sound like friends to me from either perspective, yours or hers.


Certainly not anymore.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Accidie said:


> Well, the thread was started by a heterosexual male, so I'd expect his experiences to be one-sided. I'd be more inclined to agree with you if he'd said something along the lines of "And I don't want to see any women share crazy men stories because we all know women are the real crazy ones," but he didn't. There are three sides to every story, and it's too bad we can't hear them all, but it's just not feasible here. I don't know the people being discussed in these stories, so if I were to make a judgment about them like "their behavior is crazy," it's not going to make much of a difference. But, I do agree, that someone seeing stories like this, and concluding that 'crazy' is the norm for women, is wrong.
> 
> And I also agree with FreeBeer, that the OP's friendship with his ex does not seem like a healthy one. It's hard for a lot of people to remain friends with their exes, and it appears to me that trying to do so when it's better to let it go, *births a lot of 'crazy'*.


It did birth a lot of crazy.

Sometimes we do things out of necessity to avoid loneliness.

I constantly weigh positives and negatives. Until recently, the negatives began to outweigh the overall positivity factor.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

There are so damn many crazy women stories that it beggars the mind which one to choose to relate. 

In general I can say that the crazy women do seem to have an edge when it comes to male-preferred sex. Maybe they are the women that prefer that type of sex or maybe they have identity issues and are unhealthy in other ways besides just being crazy (whatever that means). They like fast, kinky, and rough sex more and some of them even seem to understand that quantity really really matters. All excellent things. 

Now if crazy was just a switch you could flip, it would be the bomb. Every morning - ON, then OFF after sex. Every evening when you come to bed ON, then OFF after sex. Time to write a book. Oh wait, has that been done?

But nothing and I mean nothing will wear you down in the day to day like crazy will. Narcissism, deception, low confidence, and the worst most pathological one of all, envy/jealousy just get old like in 0.2 seconds. Crazy can turn a Sunny cool weather Saturday at a waterfall into the 7th pit of hell.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Okay, here's one for you (that I am dealing with right now, as I type this).

I moved back to my hometown area almost three weeks ago. A few days prior to moving, an old acquaintance from high school (with whom I share many "friends" on Facebook) "liked" some of my posts on a mutual friend's wall and sent me a friend request. I accepted because I vaguely remember him (I graduated from HS in 1988, so it has been a LONG time).

He immediately started sending me private messages on FB - he was hanging out with an old female friend of mine, and asked for my phone number so he could text me. I gave it to him, we started talking, and things er...escalated quickly.

After I moved back to the area, we went to dinner, and had pretty good chemistry. On our second date, he told me he had very strong feelings for me and said he could see himself marrying me. I sort of got swept away in all of this at first and thought itwas cute (been a long time since I've been in an exciting and new relationship...just ended a 6 yr roller-coaster, etc). 

**Er, so I am giving this guy another chance...who is the crazy one now? lol** Hope I don't regret it...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh, and a few nights ago when I tried to tell him it is OVER, he criticized me for being divorced, told me I never admit when I'm wrong (?), said I am insecure (????), and twisted every damn thing I said. grrrrr


----------



## Accidie (Jul 11, 2013)

Snakecharmer said:


> Oh, and a few nights ago when I tried to tell him it is OVER, he criticized me for being divorced, told me I never admit when I'm wrong (?), said I am insecure (????), and twisted every damn thing I said. grrrrr


He sounds like REALLY bad news. I think you're dodging a major bullet there.

My own short story of just one day with my ex. After constantly refusing to go out with me, I decided to go out with myself. I told him I was going out and I'd be back later. So, I went out to eat and to the movies. I was back about 10 or 11ish p.m. Well, he greets me at the door flipping out. He couldn't contact me or vice versa because he'd been mooching off me for months, and no longer kept a phone of his own. So, he told me how he had just been about to _go over to my parent's house_, *wake them up*, to get them to call me. I almost wish he had. My stepdad would have came to the door with a gun cocked.

It's not cute, or protective. This scrub thought he owned me. I've been through that already, and put up with it for too long on both accounts. It's not going to happen again.


----------



## Bago (Aug 30, 2011)

I've met a lot of crazy men in my life who complains about their lives and not actually try and do something which will make their wives and their SO much easier, and such that they can have a life together wherever they may be globally. 

My father was quite crazy to be venturing abroad in a foreign country not knowing the language, and made his money but then got cheated out of it by his own sister, and also kept his honor and loyalty to my mother, and always sided her side, and yet he managed to feed 4 children, allowed them to grow up and let them chose their own path between having an apprenticeship or to get an education. He supported each and everyone of them. He never even dared say "no" to an abortion so therefore he had 4 children. Because it was so unethical at that time to kill your own child. He does not believe in it. Even though he did not know how he was going to keep them all alive, fed, and educated. 

He was also quite crazy enough to take care of his own parents when they were old, instead of sending them into a nursing home for others to take care of because it was "his duty". 

My dad, the crazy man, whom I love dearly and will be my number 1 idol. 
He believed in those true words "With love, honor, and loyalty".


----------



## Penguin (Sep 25, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> Oh, and a few nights ago when I tried to tell him it is OVER, he criticized me for being divorced, told me I never admit when I'm wrong (?), said I am insecure (????), and twisted every damn thing I said. grrrrr


sounds like hes never had a girlfriend.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> Oh, and a few nights ago when I tried to tell him it is OVER, he criticized me for being divorced, told me I never admit when I'm wrong (?), said I am insecure (????), and twisted every damn thing I said. grrrrr


That's because he's feeling rejected and has lost control of the situation.

He wants to talk to you. You don't want to talk to him. He is now becoming obsessed.

It's difficult for people to move on when they are suffering from a psychological disorder.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Also, crazy girl called me today.


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

Slider said:


> Also, crazy girl called me today.


Well?

Crazy or sane this time?


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

braided pain said:


> Well?
> 
> Crazy or sane this time?


Sane.

For a few days, at least.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

Okay, so I had a crazy-ish date a few weeks ago.

This colleague I work with, he and I are the same age and we're both unmarried, so duh, we get teased together a LOT. 

Anyway, he and I decided mutually that we would meet in a certain downtown locality that has a lot of fancy restaurants, just so we could do something on the weekend. When I reached there, I was starving. He wanted to go to a place that served alcohol, but I wasn't too fussed about it - I don't even drink all that much, I just drink sometimes when I'm out with friends, and not a lot. So I suggested pizza (because I was REALLY hungry!) Anyway, he looked at me like I was crazy. Pizza is seen as "junk food" where I live, so he accused me of behaving like a kid and eating kiddish stuff instead of being grownup and having alcohol. 

Then he said "You put up so many pictures like that on FB, I thought you were 'that kind' of girl!" What kind of girl?? "The kind of girl who gets drunk all the time." I was just like ??? 

Okay, so later, while I was gorging on my pizza slices (he was picking at his) he said randomly that I don't behave like a girl at all - because which girl has her full date of birth listed on her FB profile?? Every girl HE has known has always wanted to conceal her age. Then he said (I think he may have been teasing but he had this disbelieving sneer the whole while) "you want to stay forever young, don't you? you won't if you continue to eat like this." (that comment made no sense because I am not in any way overweight and I don't even eat much.)

I don't know, the whole while he was just so mocking and sneering that I got fed up of him. Also, he sighed heavily every now and then, as if NOT having alcohol was killing him. He complained so much about the pizza and the fact that he thought I would take him drinking (lol) that I finally gave up and when the cheque came, I paid for everything myself. I didn't want him to feel the burden of an unwanted pizza on his wallet! 

On Monday at work he cam and asked me why I was mad at him. I said "I'm not mad. But you clearly didn't enjoy yourself." He said "I'm sorry, let's try this again?" and I shot it down at once, lol. Needless to say, he's been calling me every weekend saying he's near my area and would I like to meet up, and I've been ignoring his calls.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

milti said:


> Okay, so I had a crazy-ish date a few weeks ago.
> 
> .


Are you an INFP? I'm seeing HUGE Fi in your post, and no S.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

braided pain said:


> I once had a woman decide I would be the perfect wife for her son, who gave off a creepy stalker vibe. He'd follow me around and never say a word, and she'd corner me and ask me all kinds of personal questions.
> 
> Oh, and I was sixteen, he was in his forties, and she in her seventies, so it's not like I could just deck her. (I would have if she'd been middle-aged, and taken my chances with the cops. Stay the hell out of my personal space, you vermin.)
> 
> It lasted about a year, which is when she had a stroke and got put in the nursing home and he was too busy to follow me. Yay?


You mean you've told that story five days ago and haven't had any marriage proposals, or guys asking if you have an older sister, yet? :laughing:
I mean, what's the internet coming to?


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

drmiller100 said:


> Are you an INFP? I'm seeing HUGE Fi in your post, and no S.


I don't know how you can tell, but yes. I believe I am INFP; the massive Fi gives it away.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

crazy. 
i dated an estp for 2 weeks. she got drunk, stupid, and tried to pick a fight with me. I drove home to my house, let her pass out in the car out front until middle of the night when she tried to crawl into bed with me. 
I told her to get out, and set her up on the couch with blankets.

the next morning I gave her her keys back (now that she was sober), and told her she had two choices. she said based on that statement, she already know what choice she wanted (not me).

Turned out her ex called her the day before, and told her to get back home so he could beat her some more, so she got drunk and picked a fight with me to make it "easier" to break up with me and go back to him.

He had put her in the hospital twice before.


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

drmiller100 said:


> He had put her in the hospital twice before.


Holy crap.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

My ex (two exes ago) threatened me with a knife because I refused to have sex with him. I think that's a special realm of batshit crazy. Something along the lines of, "If you ever say no to me again, I will slit your throat."

That shit was pretty much a deal breaker.


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

SuburbanLurker said:


> Did you ever tell her/her son that you weren't interested or how old you were? A lot of these "crazy" stories are just a case of poor communication and misunderstandings.


Of _course_ I did. Repeatedly. She was sure I'd change my mind when I saw how wonderful he really was.

And many of these encounters took place at school functions.

They never made any attempt to contact me at home. But any social gathering, be it school awards, church socials, fire department fish fries, even family reunions in public venues, there they were.

Crazy is as crazy does. *shrug*


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

braided pain said:


> Of _course_ I did. Repeatedly. She was sure I'd change my mind when I saw how wonderful he really was.
> 
> And many of these encounters took place at school functions.
> 
> ...


In that case it's pretty damn creepy. If I were in that position I'd tell my dad, or any adult I trusted really. If I had a 16 year old daughter and some creepy 40 year old was stalking her/trying to hook up with her I'd make damn sure to put an end to it.


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

SuburbanLurker said:


> In that case it's pretty damn creepy. If I were in that position I'd tell my dad, or any adult I trusted really. If I had a 16 year old daughter and some creepy 40 year old was stalking her/trying to hook up with her I'd make damn sure to put an end to it.


Dad tried talking to her, even made some vague threats. And he's a big guy, has a death stare that will scare off most people.

Sane ones, that is.

They stayed under the line where the police could do anything, though, because we asked. Too much plausible deniability. It was more annoying than anything.


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

*Crazy man story*: I have a friend whose husband was a porn addict for years - she was not pleased about that; she already had self esteem issues as it was. She has never had an orgasm with him, but he demands sex from her daily. He has informed her that if he ever catches her masturbating he will kill her!!
Thinking about it, I guess they are both more or less crazy. I feel most sorry for their three sons and their future wives and kids... :sad: 

*Crazy woman story*: One of my Swedish friends married a Chilean woman who was clearly out of his league in the looks department. He is a great guy and a really good friend, but this woman was seriously extremely pretty. I guess that should have been our first clue... Shows up she was interested in living the life of a luxury wife, but the problem was that they only generated an middle-class income. Anyway, they went on a vacation trip to Spain and she insisted that they'd start looking for summer houses there. My friend said no, we can't afford that, but she was stubborn, so they spent a day or two arguing about it. Finally he told her that if this is how it's going to be, me and the kids are going back to Sweden early. Whereupon she calls the cops and tells them "help, my husband is trying to kidnap our kids". He spent a very long night in Spanish jail while the cops figured out that the family was Swedish and he just wanted to go back home. She still gives him hell daily and he can't get away since they have kids together.

*Crazy man story*: one of my exes was upset when I refused to meet him anywhere but in public places after I finally broke up with him. I told him that I didn't want to be alone with him and he responded "I never hit you without a reason". That man was the biggest mistake of my life - I was so naive and thought that people change. He told me early on that he was deeply guilt ridden because he had punched his ex-fiancée in the stomach once while she was pregnant with their child. Everyone deserves a second chance, I thought. Shows up they don't. If anyone ever tells you a story like that about themselves - just run!

*Crazy woman story*: I had a bf for a couple of years who apparently got off on making me jealous. It's pretty interesting actually; I am not at all a jealous person but somehow he just figured out all the right buttons to push. One favorite example was when we took salsa dance classes together. In the middle of the class a gorgeous woman shows up all by herself. His head shot up, kinda like a dog who takes the point stance. At least he was polite enough to wait until the song that we were dancing to was over before he left me, without a word, to ask the goddess to dance. I left class and went home and he didn't even notice... I was crazy to stay with him after that. For some reason, things didn't get better. :dry: I puked blood for 10 days after I broke up with him. Ulcers. Good times!

Had enough? Want more? I have plenty... just let me know.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT (Jul 24, 2011)

How about a crazy me story?
I almost broke up with a girl because she kicked my car. A lot. Not hard enough to cause damage, but enough to irritate me. Then one night I had enough and threatened to break up with her. She quit doing it and ended up loving the car, but still.

Twitch


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

i'll stick to much earlier times, as recent ones wouldn't be fair to add to, or accurately belong in, this thread: 

-------------

there was a girl that carved my initials (supposedly) into her ankle. we never dated, and hardly even spoke. i knew she had a crush on me because she was overt and aggressive about it (that part at least isn't a bad thing--i like it when people 'overtly' let me know where i stand). she was eventually committed by her family, stabbed an orderly in the neck with a needle, and came back to the high school we used to go to with her face painted black and white (division down the middle)... i hope she's doing well--she was very intelligent, outspoken, and combative; she definitely had strength to her. 

-------------

my room-mate's ex was pretty damn crazy. he got her pregnant (she miscarried--which, as callous as it may sound, is actually a blessing). he was very "charming" and "sweet" at first, then started to get controlling and jealous. she became upset about their relationship, and was going to travel out to baton rouge to meet a friend--he believed the two were having a lesbian relationship... 

turns out his mom left his dad for a woman, and would bring other women over on a nightly basis while he was very young... he doesn't trust women, and it affects his life terribly... although, he's still an ass--he treated the roommate like absolute shit, made her feel terrible about herself, projected everything from his own fucked-up mind onto her until she started to believe it. 

-----------

other than that, i think most of crazy stories that i know would be my own, although they're not of the relationship-nature.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

Rabbit Heart said:


> I do understand your point of view, but try to think it like this – what misogyny causes is women getting raped, beaten, killed etc. while all what “misandry” causes is mainly hurt feelings, isn’t it kind of irrelevant?


And I think I have a pretty good handle on your point of view. I was never comparing the two phenomena; obviously women are more oppressed on the global scale, and I would generally agree that the consequences sex/gender-related oppression causes women tend to be more grave.

However, that mere shared opinion is barely germane to the discussion we've been having. It does not somehow justify the idea that misandry does not exist, or that the thread title is itself misogynistic. 

Finally, suggesting that the only consequences gender-based oppression causes men are hurt feelings makes you sound pretty misinformed. Do you always try to reduce the experiences and opinions of others in value when trying to make a point? If that's your mainstay, I'd suggest a different approach.


----------



## Bago (Aug 30, 2011)

braided pain said:


> I once had a woman decide I would be the perfect wife for her son, who gave off a creepy stalker vibe. He'd follow me around and never say a word, and she'd corner me and ask me all kinds of personal questions.
> 
> Oh, and I was sixteen, he was in his forties, and she in her seventies, so it's not like I could just deck her. (I would have if she'd been middle-aged, and taken my chances with the cops. Stay the hell out of my personal space, you vermin.)
> 
> It lasted about a year, which is when she had a stroke and got put in the nursing home and he was too busy to follow me. Yay?


LOL.... I had the same thing happened to me too. When you are at your most vulnerable.


----------



## PlsTryAgain (Dec 14, 2012)

Crazy? How about....

Being locked out of the house because I forgot to put my dinner plate in the dishwasher before going to bed. Pushed outside, in pj's, dead of winter, and door locked. Told "If you didn't behave like a child, I wouldn't have to treat you like one."

...I thanked the powers that be that he never *did* have children! :angry:

Though *I* was the crazier one because I stuck around a while longer. :blushed:


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I had a few crazy moments with my old high school boyfriend. Like when he borrowed my car and his broke ass got it towed. His older brother had to lend him the $200 to get it back. Unfortunately, I was young and totally stupid myself so I yelled at him in public about it. Not cool, but I shouldn't have been dating him in the first place. He was all wrong for me. Ah, young high school love....

Though in college I did know a legitimately psycho woman. A year after the breakup and she was still obsessed with her last ex that she dated for six months. (He spent a good portion of that at a marine training camp) Her emotions regarding him were insane. One moment he would be the best man in the world and then the next he would be the devil. She didn't keep those feelings private either because she would call/meet this guy's own friends and rant (almost violently) about him! Actually, anyone who was unfortunate to listen would hear her insane venting about this poor, innocent guy! Especially when drinking. She would also say things like, "I have been walking by his apartment the past two weeks and haven't seen a single light on! Do you think he moved away!?"

It was clear she really freaked this guy out (He was actually very nice!) because he took her to court for a restraining order. Apparently he felt she was following him around (don't doubt it) and they had an altercation where she pushed him. I don't doubt that either because she confided in me once that she had "cut" her high school boyfriend with knives in the past. :shocked:

It wasn't soon after she was going to court for the restraining order that I broke off all contact with her.


----------



## Question (Apr 6, 2009)

Being in a relationship is about finding that special person who can put up with your unique brand of crazy while you simultaneously put up with theirs, after all. To make it better, instigating craziness adds excitement to otherwise humdrum interactions.

Or maybe that's just the justifications of being a crazy woman.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Fuck. This stupid chick makes me angry.

It's 12:00 AM, I have been driving for 10 hours, and I am tired.

I talked to my grandparents for a few minutes and then went to bed.

I sent her a text and tell her that I'm home and in bed. She wants to talk. I say, "Not tonight. I'll come over soon and we'll play racquetball."

She flips the fuck out and says that I'm being dismissive. I tell her that my family members are sleeping and my voice is loud; so we'll talk tomorrow.

She replies with something, like, "No we won't. Don't contact me anymore. I can't take this. You're rude and dismissive."

What am I supposed to say to that?

She goes nuts if I don't ask her what she is doing or what she did on any given day. She goes nuts if I don't say "goodnight" and "good morning." She goes nuts if we don't talk every fucking day!

And we're not even dating!!!

She is, like, my only fucking friend, but she's such a crazy bitch!

Just watch, a few days will go by and she'll start contacting me again, because she needs me to help her move into a new apartment next week.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

dbl post


----------



## SirenaChitzoph (May 27, 2013)

Slider said:


> She goes nuts if I don't ask her what she is doing or what she did on any given day. She goes nuts if I don't say "goodnight" and "good morning." She goes nuts if we don't talk every fucking day!
> 
> And we're not even dating!!!
> 
> ...


Oh God, she sounds like such a pain. How do you put up with her? Seriously, I need advice for dealing with irritating people I cannot remove from my life at the moment. 

Anyways, my most recent encounter with a 'crazy' person was with this guy I know who I considered just an acquaintance.

Recently he got very miffed over me spending time with a friend I haven't spoken to in _ages_. He went off about me trying to replace him. and how he can't believe some "low life" could possibly mean more to me than him. He started saying things like "Oh, so I'm not good enough for you" and went off for about fifteen minutes staight, to which I replied "I think you're overreacting just a touch, I'm just catching up with a friend I haven't seen in person for about a year." and then he had the audacity to tell_ me_ I was being over emotional. Me, the over emotional one! Am I missing something here, of is he being completely ridiculous and unreasonable?

Anyways, it's needless to say, I've refused to spend time with this person any more. (But I said it anyway just because)


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

@Slider - stop enabling her behavior and get some new friends. You are as crazy as she is if you put up with being treated like this!


----------



## Accidie (Jul 11, 2013)

Swede said:


> @_Slider_ - stop enabling her behavior and get some new friends. You are as crazy as she is if you put up with being treated like this!


OMG this. I'm beginning to think you're a for real, srs masochist, Slider. Not having any friends sucks, I know, but that's better than putting up with a crazy-maker.


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

Slider said:


> Just watch, a few days will go by and she'll start contacting me again, because she needs me to help her move into a new apartment next week.


Unless you draw some boundaries and stick with them, she will keep using you.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT (Jul 24, 2011)

Slider said:


>


Its called being a nice guy.
You get used, screwed, stepped on and everything possible to make you not want to be a nice guy any more, and then a girl who's genuinely kind and loving comes into your life.
And rips your heart out, lights it on fire and kicks it off into the depth of oblivion.

Then you turn into a douchebag like the rest of the guys out there while you relocate your embittered heart and stitch it back up into something that's partially functional again. And that douchebaggery will still linger until you find the girl willing to take it in and care for you and your heart's issues.

Twitch

PS: And this is the vicious cycle that turns nice girls into bitches and nice guys into douchebags.


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

My bandmate (who is also a bit "crazy") dated this girl who was total mess. They moved in together three days after meeting, and, inevitably, one day they had a huge fight. He left the house for awhile and came back to find that she had drunk bleach and slit her wrists. She was in the hospital for awhile, and recovered, and when she got out of the hospital, she cheated on him. They broke up when he found out, but soon got back together. They had another fight, and he destroyed the TV he had bought two days before. They then broke up "for good." They started hooking up again, and one day I was at a party where both of them were there. She was drinking a lot, but she was bragging to everyone that she was going to have his baby (which someone told me wasn't true) and berated me repeatedly for not wanting to drink as much as her. I eventually got away from her and found another person to hang out with. This other person said something a long the lines of "You know, she's just jealous because you slept with him." I hadn't slept with him.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Its called being a nice guy.
> You get used, screwed, stepped on and everything possible to make you not want to be a nice guy any more, and then a girl who's genuinely kind and loving comes into your life.
> And rips your heart out, lights it on fire and kicks it off into the depth of oblivion.
> 
> ...


yes. this is me. so what is the answer? Stay single?
@series0 you are invited to this party.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT (Jul 24, 2011)

drmiller100 said:


> yes. this is me. so what is the answer? Stay single?
> @_series0_ you are invited to this party.


Instead of taking this out on the females that hurt me, I'm taking the fight to the douchebags that cause the nice girls to become bitches.

Twitch


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Instead of taking this out on the females that hurt me, I'm taking the fight to the douchebags that cause the nice girls to become bitches.
> 
> Twitch


How many guns do you have?


----------



## loving2011 (Nov 6, 2012)

Here's some advice to those that find others a pain. It's simple. Set the boundary that you can't talk to them daily. Don't enable them by saying"I'm here for you. You can tell me anything" and don't ask nosy questions. If you're the type that has to know people's business, you're going to hear what you don't want to hear. I had a female friend find me draining, but her actions are inviting such people in her lives. Don't stick your hand out for help and then complain that someone is holding onto it.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Instead of taking this out on the females that hurt me, I'm taking the fight to the douchebags that cause the nice girls to become bitches.
> 
> Twitch


You cannot defeat stupidity. It has legions of troops. And I don't want to fight douchebags. They are not worth my time. 

I have however, met some women that, _if they had not let their lives become a High School movie cliche,_ would have been awesome partners for me in life. It cracks me up the typical point of view they have that there should be no resentment from their target audience, more mature men. Some of us were there all along. And now we are expected to pick up the pieces of their broken lives and carry on as if we are lucky. And god forbid any discussion of their unwise choices, especially if one of those OTHERWISE unwise choices led to a wonderful child. 

So we all keep searching for the situation we want. But I admit that for me anyway, I'd rather be alone than deal with most of the craziness I've witnessed. Here is one rather poignant example in the spirit of this thread:

Met a chic and asked her out. Took her to a beach rustic wine tasting and we both had vehicles in case either of us needed to bail. She seemed excitable and perhaps prone to drawing too many pictures about our future, but we hit it off otherwise and started dating.

A few weeks pass and we have gone out a handful of times. She comes over under a fake name to see a room I have for rent as-if she is going to rent it. Surprise, it's her. Ha ha, pretty fun. But ... it isn't a joke. Or rather, it kinda turns weirdly serious. She brought her dog to see if hers and mine would get along. Then I am like whoa! Are you serious? We are dating and don't really know each other yet. Then she plays it off like a joke. I should have seen the mad red flag right there. 

Six months later we have been dating and things are pretty damn wonderful. She's smart, very attractive, sporty, dresses up with style, and has no kids. She has a deep intimate personality and we both speak French, love fine foods, and consider outdoor activities the bomb. What not to love? True she seems a bit edgy and admits to some emotional issues as a teenager, but her maturity seems solid and what I see is just in pressed moments or situations that really pushed a miscommunication.

Things have gotten so heavy between us that I have admitted stronger feelings for her and a willingness to pursue the relationship. During those 6 months though she:

1) Took us to an event (mini-vacation) and neglected to tell me her mother was there meeting us.
2) Went to meet her brother and neglected to mention her father would be there to. Father asks me if I know for sure if she is divorced or still married? WHAT!? She assures me he is just being an ass. I check. He was an ass. Bullet-dodged.
3) Work takes her out of town and she leaves her dog with her roommate. We have been sharing how much we both loved dogs and gone to numerous outings with both hers and mine. Fun stories. All good. Not a single comment. Suddenly calls me and asks me to take her dog with me when I drive 7 hours to see my family, put the dog on a plane, and fly it back to her ex. This because the dog was not letting her live her life with enough freedom.
4) Weekend getaway to beach turns sour because my dog is blowing her mood and we planned the trip the week before with taking the dog in mind. My wanting to cuddle and such on the beach is seen as 'insensitive' given the mood.

Ok, so we reach 6 months and things are OK, with those listed concerns.

Then we plan a trip back to her hometown. Mom and stepdad, grandmother and family, big events. I go. So they are wealthy and mostly wonderful. But every uncle and aunt seems ... odd. People at the party almost all say strange things about being crazy and the family curse, intentionally, in front of me. I ask my girl and she admits that most of them have issues but not her mom or her. The family's statements support her point of view regarding ... the mom. Hmmmm .... As we finalize the trip to head home her mom is asked to comment on our relationship by her. She says only this, he is angry you are angry (talking to her) - thats a lot of anger. I am like whoa this woman (my GF) is enneagram 4-7- with a very distant 1. What anger?

Get back home.

That weekend she is at my place, we have a blast. Good movies, my friends over, superior food I cooked, lucky buy on French wine, friends leave, we are still dancing by ourselves, just awesome. Suddenly, she starts getting mad. I realize she has had too much to drink. The evening could not have gone any better. I try to calm her down and point that out. She gets oddly defensive about her relatives and things they said. Suddenly it's my fault. I'm like fault? Fault for what? She gets crazy and half crying and distraught. I ask her what would help. She says she needs to get away from me. I am like WTF?

So earlier that week we had been thorough a discussion. On how to help her get a hold of feelings at work when she got flustered. I coached her about realizing how she felt was a choice and that she could decide to own it and change it. It had worked for her a few times already and she was loving that. So I tried now but she was too drunk. She got mad at me and ran into the bathroom locking the door.

I told her I was uncool with her locking doors in my house but I told her I'd give her some time. She was crying and talking, yelling at me. If I stopped talking she yelled for me to come back. If I talked she yelled at me to leave her alone. Then I started hearing a rhythmic noise. Pong! Pong! Deep, sort of thud. I asked what she was doing. No crying, No response. Pong!

So I warned her I was going to bust in. Then I kicked the door in. She was sitting on the floor in front of the sink with both hands gripping it. A flower pot made of marble was broken and some of its dirt was on the floor. Thats all I caught in the first glimpse. Then as I watched in that first second, she rared back and slammed her head into the sink. Pong!

I jumped in and put my hand in between the sink and her head and she smacked my hand with her head. She went for a shard of the marble pot sitting nearby and I saw she had already made an effort at her wrist with it. Her attempt was bizarre and obviously half-hearted. I mean the attempt I saw. She clearly was not really trying too hard to cut herself. She looked at me out of the corner of her eye and I just had a sweeping intuition. This was bullshit. Not real. She was being histrionic. A damn show. 

She moved and I discovered she was sitting on a knife I had used to cut meat earlier. She grabbed it and tried to break it with both hands, emitting a primal scream that I'll never forget. She threw the knife in frustration. It was Vanadium steel and she hadn't gripped it hard enough to cut herself,let alone break it. I held her then as she went through wracking sobs and manufactured tremors. 

She 'recovered' as I talked her down. She demanded to speak with her mom. Phone. Call to mom. Mom and her talked for an hour with me there. Then mom and I talked. Her mom was rolling her eyes through the phone but playing along. So she was planning to check herself into a clinic. For suicide watch. We planned on doing it next day.

That night, late, after I had put her to bed fearing the next day and weary from the drama, my brother called. I had forgotten he was due his monthly call that night. We discussed his issues and then, for a change, he actually asked me about mine. I related some of what had happened but I just said to him that she had gone into a histrionic fit and threatened to kill herself. I didnt share all the details. 

So SHE appears at the door to my porch. She slaps a post-it note down in front of me as I am on the phone. It says, "Fuck you for telling the whole world my problems!" She storms off. My brother doesnt even know her name. I explain that I have to go. That she is awake and mad at me for telling him. Then she appears at the door with the meat knife and the wine bottle. I am like WTF? She comes at me with the knife. I jumped up and diarmed her, but she cut my shirt. When I took away the knife she bolted, afraid of me apparently. I came into the den and she threw the wine bottle at me and it shattered all over my PC. My brother could hear her yelling over the phone and the crash. I had to go back and tell him it was ok or he might call the police. i wasn't too sure it was ok. 

Anyway, she again calmed down although she was still coocoo mad at me sharing confidence with my own freaking brother. I took her to the clinic the next day after an hour trying to locate it and she was mad at me for the delay as if I should know where the psychiatric center is. She demanded to look it up that morning and had refused my help. I was like please God just let me get her checked in and I can let the pros handle it. Her evaluator said that it was self check in self check out. Based on what we told him he would not make any recommend. I was like WTF? She admits or claims trying to kill herself, and attacking me but that isn't enough to get in? So odd.

Anyway ... that's just one story for her ...


----------



## Accidie (Jul 11, 2013)

series0 said:


> Anyway ... that's just one story for her ...


... You stayed with her after all this?


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

@series01 - what a terrible experience! So sorry you had to go through that. Some people just can't let themselves be happy - sounds like she is the self-destructive type.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

Accidie said:


> ... You stayed with her after all this?


To be honest it was my first experience with truly crazy in a dangerous way. Everything else up to that point had been rather wonderful, even if there were a few red flags. 

Then there was a giant flashing nuclear powered stop sign.

But I thought it was pretty sad to abandon her if she was going to get help. She stayed in the clinic for 3 days and we had a knock down drag out discussion. I told her I thought I understood what had happened after thinking on it. It was the alcohol. She had too much. But I didn't say that to her. I made her tell me. She said it was the drinking. I was like OK what does that mean? She said she thought she must be an alcoholic. I asked what her intentions were. She said she was not going to drink anymore. i agreed that was best.

And she didn't. And we did great. For about a year after that. Then there was another incident. It was unrelated to alcohol. It's another long story though. A single conversation where she said something silly turned into a relationship ending argument after which she fled cross country, burning every bridge in her wake. She then joined the I hate series0 fan club contacting my ex wife and commiserating to spread grief for me.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

series0 said:


> She then joined the I hate series0 fan club contacting my ex wife and commiserating to spread grief for me.


I've got one of those fan clubs also. Mostly guys, but a few women. Only one ex in it however. 

Ok. Maybe two. The cool thing is it keeps the annoying sheep from actually talking to me.

If I could find a woman who only blew up like that every 6 months I'd marry her if everything else was good. 6 months would be great.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT (Jul 24, 2011)

Slider said:


> How many guns do you have?


I'm not fighting with guns.
Mental/emotional warfare is more my style.
Physical wounds heal easily and can bolster the mental spirit. Especially is extraordinarily stupid.
Emotional wounds don't often heal and can cripple even the strongest man. Add in mental attacks and anyone is putty in my hands. I just need to know the triggers and the soft spots, then they're nothing.
@series0 I'm not out to destroy them all, although that would be nice.
I'm only focusing on those who are stupid enough to cross my path or harm those I truly care about.

Twitch


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

I called her, because she wanted to talk and I wanted to allow her the opportunity to say some things.

I tell her that I have a few minutes, because eventually I will need to go eat some food and spend some time with my family.

She proceeds to spend 5 minutes complaining that about how she doesn't like to be put on a time limit and how I need to give her more time to talk.

I tell her that she is emotionally unstable based on her behavior and her inability to think about things rationally and logically. Instead, she always has a negative emotional reaction.

Then she says that I always resort to putting her down and making her feel bad. Huh?

Finally, I had to hang up on her when she started to yell at me.

One step forward, two steps back...


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT (Jul 24, 2011)

@Slider BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAiIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIL.

Twitch


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Slider said:


> I
> One step forward, two steps back...


you should marry her cuz i'm sure it will get better over time!


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

I love the awesome women in this thread. <3


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

WTNH - 55 year sentence for killing of teen at Waterbury's 'Holy Land' | WTNH.com Connecticut

This is my crazy-guy situation. I broke up with him a month before this happened because he wouldn't have conversations with me unless he was drunk. He was very kind though otherwise. Intelligent, too.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

that one wins.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

thankxxyou said:


> WTNH - 55 year sentence for killing of teen at Waterbury's 'Holy Land' | WTNH.com Connecticut
> 
> This is my crazy-guy situation. I broke up with him a month before this happened because he wouldn't have conversations with me unless he was drunk. He was very kind though otherwise. Intelligent, too.



"The judge told Cruz the place he will wake is the place he will die."

Huh?


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Slider said:


> "The judge told Cruz the place he will wake is the place he will die."
> 
> Huh?


He's going to die in prison. The judge was trying to seem deep or something. I thought it sounded stupid.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

thankxxyou said:


> He's going to die in prison. The judge was trying to seem deep or something. I thought it sounded stupid.


Doubt it.

I know a guy who killed his parents.

He'll probably get out in a few years.


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> I'm not fighting with guns.
> Mental/emotional warfare is more my style.
> Physical wounds heal easily and can bolster the mental spirit. Especially is extraordinarily stupid.
> Emotional wounds don't often heal and can cripple even the strongest man. Add in mental attacks and anyone is putty in my hands. I just need to know the triggers and the soft spots, then they're nothing.
> ...


Here ya' go @*TwitchdelaBRAT*:


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

I have an opening for a new friend.

This fucking bitch asks me to call and when I do she just lectures me about not calling sooner or that she had to ask me to call.

Then she blames me and says that I cause her to be this way. Huh?

I just got done washing my car, ate some food, and called her.

She is literally one of the most mentally insane women I have ever met.

It really sucks, because I don't have any friends and was hoping she could help me get a job.

But, she's just too damn crazy.

This is the fourth day in a row that I have called and she has bitched me out about something.

Argh.

It's so hard to find good friends these days.


----------



## cricket (Jan 10, 2011)

Slider said:


> I have an opening for a new friend.
> 
> This fucking bitch asks me to call and when I do she just lectures me about not calling sooner or that she had to ask me to call.
> 
> ...


It is almost impossible to find truly good friends... at least for me.
Slider, from my experience-- that is, being a "crazy woman" at one point or another-- she probably wants you back, but she's going about it the wrong way by acting like a psycho. She (your ex) is acting like a jealous girlfriend, yeah? Cause she still wants you. She wants you to realize how much you need her and can't live without her and enjoy her company, etc. etc. And she is lonely. It's a rough place to be. To still be "friends" with your ex (if you had a substantial relationship) is a horrible, horrible ordeal and I would never recommend it to anyone who doesn't want to cry themselves to sleep every night. Been there, done all that. 
I think you should be honest with her, gently. Cut the foot off before it kills you. Just my opinion. She can't keep being this crazy, maybe you guys can't be friends. Better to have no friends than the wrong friends.
Good luck to you!


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Arclight said:


> The thread title reminded me of a quote from the late great George Carlin.
> 
> *“Here's all you have to know about men and women: women are crazy, men are stupid. And the main reason women are crazy is that men are stupid.”*


Amen.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

This crazy lady in my running group keeps telling me that her daughter thinks I'm cute and that I smell good.

The other day she even said that one day she might consider me as a son-in-law. WTF?

It's pretty weird, because her daughter is, like, 15 years old. 

I don't think she knows how old I am.


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

Slider said:


> This crazy lady in my running group keeps telling me that her daughter thinks I'm cute and that I smell good.
> 
> The other day she even said that one day she might consider me as a son-in-law. WTF?
> 
> ...


Good that it's a running club. At least you have a good excuse to run away... ;-)


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT (Jul 24, 2011)

Most people probably put me in their "crazy person" pile.

Twitch


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

So, the crazy girl in my life keeps telling me to leave her alone, but then continues contacting me. In the past, we would get along for a while, but now we can't even talk on the phone or text without getting into arguments.

Things were fine for a day or two, but yesterday she became rather rude, antagonistic, ungrateful, and mean. At one point, she even said, "You fuck..." and hung up on me.

At her request, I had uploaded some items on craigslist to sell for her. A buyer contacted me and I provided him with her contact information.

When I spoke to her on the phone she informed me that she had just sold the item for $50. I was happy for her, but then she started to blame me for not selling the item for $60.

I tried to explain to her that nobody had expressed any interest until I lowered the price to $50.

She didn't seem to care and simply wanted to bitch me out over $10. 

I'm not making this stuff up.

Not once did she accept any responsibility or understand that at any time she could have contacted me to discuss the price of her items I was selling. In fact, she didn't even have to sell it for $50 if she didn't want to.

Finally, when I made a conscious decision not to communicate with her any further, she labels me the bad guy and says that I have control issues, mood swings, and that she doesn't want to be rejected by me anymore.

She continues to argue that she has a right to express her feelings and to be herself.

I mean...what?

I give up.


----------



## Kittynip (Mar 24, 2013)

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Most people probably put me in their "crazy person" pile.
> 
> Twitch


Crazy is quite relative. 
Crazy can be quite fun, too.

Well. Until things begin getting set on fire.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Last time a guy called me crazy, I said, 'and what's that say about you!' Lol!! anyways I've never been a psychotic crazy person. Just intense which is often deemed as crazy. The only actual "crazy" things I've done aren't even crazy .. More like embarrassing. Lol!

I think this is where I'm happy I'm not 'normal' and not the garden variety nor psychotic type of crazy .. I'm more like that harmless ridiculous type of crazy person. Pretty much. Which as far as I'm concerned is FUN!


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> Last time a guy called me crazy, I said, 'and what's that say about you!' Lol!! anyways I've never been a psychotic crazy person. Just intense which is often deemed as crazy. The only actual "crazy" things I've done aren't even crazy .. More like embarrassing. Lol!
> 
> I think this is where I'm happy I'm not 'normal' and not the garden variety nor psychotic type of crazy .. I'm more like that harmless ridiculous type of crazy person. Pretty much. Which as far as I'm concerned is FUN!


I'll require 2 cats, 2 wigs and a waistcoat can you manage that list?


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

@Slider - I thought you would have cut her off by now? She's just using you. Block her calls, facebook and everything else. She's clearly not good for you.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> Can we share crazy men stories in here too? Because I have a LOT.


I think THAT would be a FUN thread to read!! 
:: :: :: 

I suppose it's only fair that I confess that sometimes, when I'm 'crazy' (being me) I watch how much I frustrate the men. And it kinda makes me laugh. I don't do it on purpose !! It just happens and their reactions amuse me typically. Example of me crazy, sometime last month: This guy wanted to take me to this really nice wine tasting place. We had plans but I got off of work late and tired. between work and my son that day,I had very little time to get all dressed up. So I called frazzled and demanded he be easy going or I wouldn't date him (this was the first date mind you). I'm kinda not lying. That's what I did. He was like, ok. ok I'm fine. Thats ok. So then I said to text the address to the casual bar we could go to instead. Ran in my house and changed in a cute outfit with jeans (no dress up) and got there but there was bad parking. the hawks stadium was 3 blocks away and it was there first game. I called upset I couldn't find parking, I rarely drive in the city and I was starting to get lost. Already it had been SUCH a long day. 'I just want to get there and relax!' I'm screaming lol! He says it's okay. Just go to this street, turn left and so on. He gets me to a street with free parking and I had to parallel park, of course  see where this is going? It gets better! Lol!

he has me walk to meet him. Why he wouldn't start walking my way so we'd meet walking to the place I don't know. So I walk a city block (which is a far walk in my city!) anyways. He's standing out front of the place. We walk in and it's SLAMMED CROWDED. The hawks game is on EVERY TV. We sit and I couldn't even hear him. The waitress gets to our booth and we ask if the outside area was open which it wasn't. So he says we can go somewhere else. We walk into two other places (same). He suggests one more place and we start walking there. Now we've been walking a lot, I don't know him THAT well and he's making me uncomfortable because why? I don't know. so I'm not really talking. Finally I ask how much longer. He says however long so I say that it might be a good idea to get a cab then. He hails down a cab, we get there and the place is hot as fuck boiler room. Busy and loud but not as bad as the previous places. But I'm not happy so the MINUTE the lady gives us our water, I ask to go somewhere else. He says ok. Gets another cab. Suggests we go to the original place. That it will probably not be crowded. I say okay. We get there, and it's perfect. They have an area outside and it's quiet and perfect. It was a nice convo/dinner from that point on. In total, I had the man hail 2 cabs, and take me to 4 places till I was happy. Lol!! 

Then I have a martini (only one) with dinner. He walks to the car with me and it starts to rain. It's warm so it's nice and I'm not caring but he's walking crazy fast. I say wait! I have short legs. Stop walking so fast! Lol! He says he doesn't like to get his head wet. (No lie. That's what he said). I say too bad. Lol! (No lie. That's what I said). We get to my car and he's so pissed he's been getting rained on. He's polite saying goodbye and it was apparent there wasn't anything so we end with a hug. I get in my car and realize. I'm down town. Still a little buzzed. So I sit in my car till I think I'm okay and drive home. Next day he says he's definitely interested. I text back. 'You never asked if I was ok to drive. You never asked for me to text when I got home or texted me to see if I got home safe' so sorry. But I'm not. 


And THAT folks .. Is straight from the 'crazy' persons mouth, that ends with, NO REMORSE. Muhahaha!!!


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

Arclight said:


> The thread title reminded me of a quote from the late great George Carlin.
> 
> *“Here's all you have to know about men and women: women are crazy, men are stupid. And the main reason women are crazy is that men are stupid.”*


george carlin was the man.

but yeah, these stories are insane.

i sort of have one. it's not too bad but i have never left a conversation so confused in my life...

my (ex-)boyfriend's parents were out of town for a few days so he invited me over saturday night and i was like "alright, cool. i'll see you then." friday night, we're texting and the conversation looked a little like this... 

him: "okay +insert friend's names here+ are over so i have to go"
me: "ouuuuu what are you guys gonna do"
him: "can you calm the fuck down?"
me: "what"
him: "my friends are here and i'm up in my room texting you... holy fuck, i'll message you when i'm done"
me: "okay"
him: "why do you always have to know what i'm doing?"
me: "i never ask to know what you're doing omg"
him: "yeah well you are now so you can fuck off with that and give me some space"
me: "okay?"
him: "and now you're mad"
me: "what? no" 
him: "we're gonna hang out tomorrow so why are you mad at me?"
me: "i'm not!"
him: "then why do you wanna know what i'm doing so bad?"
me: "i don't care. i was just being polite!"
him: "oh so now you don't care..."

...and you can imagine how the rest of that conversation panned out, haha


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT (Jul 24, 2011)

Kittynip said:


> Crazy is quite relative.
> Crazy can be quite fun, too.
> 
> Well. Until things begin getting set on fire.


Hey! They said they wanted a bonfire! It's not my fault they didn't specify where I was supposed to light it!

Twitch

PS: @Slider I think it would be suitable to mercy kill her for the sake of the planet.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> I think THAT would be a FUN thread to read!!
> :: :: ::
> 
> I suppose it's only fair that I confess that sometimes, when I'm 'crazy' (being me) I watch how much I frustrate the men. And it kinda makes me laugh. I don't do it on purpose !! It just happens and their reactions amuse me typically. Example of me crazy, sometime last month: This guy wanted to take me to this really nice wine tasting place. We had plans but I got off of work late and tired. between work and my son that day,I had very little time to get all dressed up. So I called frazzled and demanded he be easy going or I wouldn't date him (this was the first date mind you). I'm kinda not lying. That's what I did. He was like, ok. ok I'm fine. Thats ok. So then I said to text the address to the casual bar we could go to instead. Ran in my house and changed in a cute outfit with jeans (no dress up) and got there but there was bad parking. the hawks stadium was 3 blocks away and it was there first game. I called upset I couldn't find parking, I rarely drive in the city and I was starting to get lost. Already it had been SUCH a long day. 'I just want to get there and relax!' I'm screaming lol! He says it's okay. Just go to this street, turn left and so on. He gets me to a street with free parking and I had to parallel park, of course  see where this is going? It gets better! Lol!
> ...


I cannot top that crazy woman story. 

You are incredibly high maintenance.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

drmiller100 said:


> You are incredibly high maintenance.


Why?


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> I think THAT would be a FUN thread to read!!
> :: :: ::
> 
> I suppose it's only fair that I confess that sometimes, when I'm 'crazy' (being me) I watch how much I frustrate the men. And it kinda makes me laugh. I don't do it on purpose !! It just happens and their reactions amuse me typically. Example of me crazy, sometime last month: This guy wanted to take me to this really nice wine tasting place. We had plans but I got off of work late and tired. between work and my son that day,I had very little time to get all dressed up. So I called frazzled and demanded he be easy going or I wouldn't date him (this was the first date mind you). I'm kinda not lying. That's what I did. He was like, ok. ok I'm fine. Thats ok. So then I said to text the address to the casual bar we could go to instead. Ran in my house and changed in a cute outfit with jeans (no dress up) and got there but there was bad parking. the hawks stadium was 3 blocks away and it was there first game. I called upset I couldn't find parking, I rarely drive in the city and I was starting to get lost. Already it had been SUCH a long day. 'I just want to get there and relax!' I'm screaming lol! He says it's okay. Just go to this street, turn left and so on. He gets me to a street with free parking and I had to parallel park, of course  see where this is going? It gets better! Lol!
> ...


You are a crazy person.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> Why?


None of that was his fault and you just kept taking it out on him. I felt bad for him.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

monemi said:


> None of that was his fault and you just kept taking it out on him. I felt bad for him.


omg everyone. It was articulated for the purposes of the thread. 

when I "demanded" it went like , "I had a crazy day and I don't think I can do this. I don't think I have time to be dating". WHICH btw was the whole point! I have no time to date and so tried to fit myself into a box and "casually" date. Which of course was an epic fail because it just was.

We had corresponded for a few weeks and he KNEW my scenario and he KNEW the WHOLE POINT in me pursuing this whole thing was to get at least some of my needs met and to have maybe the opportunity to relax and enjoy myself. so why go out if it was gonna stress me out?
*
SO WITH THAT BEING SAID ...*

I said what I said above and said that if he could just be easy going and not care, he could text me somewhere else and I'll still meet up. I said in my story that I "kinda" said that (demanded this or I won't date you). the stuff I narrated verbatim was verbatim. 

The first place was so loud neither of us could hear each other talk! as well as the following two places. I didn't MAKE him take us somewhere else. The look on my face was as if I was miserable and he wanted to leave too. The LAST place we left, was better ... but I was still really fridged and VERY APPARENTLY still uncomfortable and he asked, "you want to go don't you" and I said yes, do you mind? 

I DID ask for him to get the cab. I was wearing cute shoes with heels and my feet fucking hurt! 

And I DID tell him too bad (FLIRTINGLY) when he was making a mad dash for the car leaving me behind. I DID tell him I'm sorry but I'm not interested after I told him what I said. BECAUSE all throughout dinner we BOTH kept making comments about how STRONG the drinks were. 

I ALSO was irritated because the man spent TWO WEEKS going on and on and on and on, about how he was Soooooo sweet and gentlemanly and loved to be the knight in shining armor crap. What kind of knight in shining armor sends a girl home who NEVER drives in the city, when it's pouring rain outside, AFTER he knows she had a crazy strong drink ?!?!. 

I'm calling BULLSHIT on that last point in particular because a LIAR will ALWAYS tell you how honest he is.

What else ... what else did I do that was high maintenance or BAD ? Other than telling him what made me happy? When I said, "yes. do you mind?" and he said no, and we relocated once again, I had a HUGE smile on my face. Does this make me high maintenance ??? I don't understand that. 

I was nice, polite and flirty and yes, I gave him a hard time about WHINING about the rain but I said, "well that's too bad, my legs are short and your legs are too tall, haha" or something like that. besides. I had sandal heels on so the hell if I was gonna run! ... It was 90 degrees that night! the rain was not THAT bad ... gimme a break.


I narrated the story, minus the details because it depicts no doubt what he would choose to remember because I said I wouldn't see him again, and just like sooo many people out there, they blame the other party when they're rejected and call them "crazy", or whatever. So I went with it ... it was FUNNY. 

and you know what, I do not feel bad about sharing a story articulated in a way to be fun. 

*when you look to ANY of the stories in this thread, I GUARANTEE that nearly ALL of those stories have details left out. WHY?! I'll tell you. because NO MAN is gonna have a "crazy woman" story and choose to INCLUDE the details of him TOLERATING it. 
*
example:

dude shares ex crazy gf story

me asking a question

him responding with, well. I guess I didn't tell her how that made me feel.

me. well ... you're a dumb ass ... if you said something, maybe she wouldn't have been crazy.

GEEZ. 

*There is NO such thing as "crazy ex" stories that doesn't include the other party denying the temporary or permanent state of passivity. 

*_generally speaking. as is the point of this diatribe, ALL stories should be looked to WITHIN CONTEXT_. 


@_monemi_ this rant didn't mean anything towards you. I'm just frustrated because I'm crazy enough that no one gets me. but I adore that you felt bad for him. I'm sorry I didn't put up a hyperbole disclaimer. It was meant to contribute fun to the thread. <3


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> @_monemi_ this rant didn't mean anything towards you. I'm just frustrated because I'm crazy enough that no one gets me. but I adore that you felt bad for him. I'm sorry I didn't put up a hyperbole disclaimer. It was meant to contribute fun to the thread. <3


I think you didn't really want to go on the date and would've done yourself a favour if you had cancelled plans for the night. Do you have a hard time saying no?


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> I!
> 
> I dont know! .


Insanity: Doing the same things over and over and expecting different results. 

My ex was digging at my soul last night, and it annoyed me. I had a GLORIOUS week, and she managed in 4 minutes to bring that crashing down. 
I called a VERY good friend I have known since college (27 years ago). We talked, and she explained where my ex was coming from, and what my ex was feeling at that moment when she was digging at me, and WHY she was digging at me. 
And I think back, and that reason was the same reason she dug at me the last 8 times. 

She was SCARED for the safety of my kids. In all instances one of my kids was hurt, and she took her fear out on me, and was trying to whip me into "fixing" things, as that is what I am - A fixer. 

And in every case, I had concluded there was nothing to fix, so was just sitting there loving on my hurt kid. And she wanted me to FIX and DO because she was scared. 

Now I understand. And now I can let her share her fear with me, and not listen to the words, and I can acknowledge she does love our kids very deeply even in the heat of that moment.

Big week for me.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

drmiller100 said:


> Insanity: Doing the same things over and over and expecting different results.


While I'm happy to hear you're recent understanding and I'm sorry to hear how it's affected you in the past, I must admit I'm a little perplexed about this comment. Was it directed to me? Do you think I'm doing the same thing like an insane person? lol! I'm serious actually. Like, maybe I don't notice JUST how crazy I am? 

yikes. I don't like that.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> While I'm happy to hear you're recent understanding and I'm sorry to hear how it's affected you in the past, I must admit I'm a little perplexed about this comment. Was it directed to me? Do you think I'm doing the same thing like an insane person? lol! I'm serious actually. Like, maybe I don't notice JUST how crazy I am?
> 
> yikes. I don't like that.


There is a definition of insanity floating around forever and ever. IT is what I quoted.

I meant, in good intentions and as a friend, to ask you if you keep doing the same things over and over and expecting different results.

I am VERY guilty of such behavior, as you are well aware. I am not calling you crazy (this time), just asking you to consider how you might do something different to get different results.

(hugs)


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

drmiller100 said:


> There is a definition of insanity floating around forever and ever. IT is what I quoted.
> 
> I meant, in good intentions and as a friend, to ask you if you keep doing the same things over and over and expecting different results.
> 
> ...


 actually, I don't really have that pattern (not that I don't have my poor patterns both resolved and not) just that I do things different each time and try figuring out the right combination so to speak. with each experience I tend to analyze things to death but in a more introverted way? so I tend to turn the scalpel on myself and just tear myself apart (not in a negative way. just in a self analytic introspective way) and with that being said, it's like with each experience, I get closer and closer to "balance". I hope that made sense. 

really I guess I have to accept to a certain extent I'm "high maintenance". but not in most of the super negative ways mentioned here. Just more or less, in a ridiculous way. or at least I hope so!! lol! :tongue:


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> actually, I don't really have that pattern (


Then I have nothing to offer you.

Best wishes,
D


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

drmiller100 said:


> Then I have nothing to offer you.
> 
> Best wishes,
> D


Oh my goodness! that sounds terrible. you can point out the obvious when I'm slicing and dicing everything to make it more complicated than it needs to be.  I just think that infj's and entp's in particular tend to take polar opposite approaches while attempting to resolve things within themselves. both ways are fine. It's whatever works for us.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Slider said:


> telling me to leave her alone, but then continues contacting me. we can't even talk on the phone or text without getting into arguments.
> she became rather rude, antagonistic, ungrateful, and mean.


Girls get edgy and become rude and mean because she LIKES you but you are not satisfying a need of hers which you need to identify and give her what she wants.

Shes not crazy shes just frustrated because she thinks your an idiot for not being able to read her mind and wants you to get her.


----------



## Christie42476 (May 25, 2012)

Slider said:


> So, the crazy girl in my life keeps telling me to leave her alone, but then continues contacting me. In the past, we would get along for a while, but now we can't even talk on the phone or text without getting into arguments.
> 
> Things were fine for a day or two, but yesterday she became rather rude, antagonistic, ungrateful, and mean. At one point, she even said, "You fuck..." and hung up on me.
> 
> ...





Termus123 said:


> Girls get edgy and become rude and mean because she LIKES you but you are not satisfying a need of hers which you need to identify and give her what she wants.
> 
> Shes not crazy shes just frustrated because she thinks your an idiot for not being able to read her mind and wants you to get her.


If that's true, then she needs to:

* Clearly communicate to him what she wants from him instead of expecting him to read her mind, and
* Stop playing immature, passive aggressive emotional games with him, whether he reciprocates her feelings or not, and
* Accept it with grace if he doesn't want her that way.

He deserves better, and he can _do _better than that. And he doesn't owe it to her to give her what she wants just because she wants it. Is she correctly reading and providing what he needs and wants the way she expects him to do for her, if that is what lies behind her behavior? Why should it be all about her?


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Termus123 said:


> Shes not crazy shes just frustrated because she thinks your an idiot for not being able to read her mind and wants you to get her.


Men totally do this too! Absolutely do! I've had people get upset or put off by something and then not communicate it or give me the benefit of the doubt and then later when I confront them on the disconnect, they say something and I'm all sorts of frustrated with arms flailing in the air like, "why didn't you say something!"

but then again, to be fair, I suppose there are those certain things for me that are difficult to communcate. I guess that is why I hold the opinion that woman and even men aren't ever really "crazy". (minus the crazy woman that keys your car or the crazy dude that stalks you going home from work). most people I think are just people and just like anyone else, they're trying to figure it all out. I mean, no one is born with a handbook. If they were, it would take ALL the fun out of getting to know them, and watching them grow as a person. There would be nothing to enjoy about anyone if we all were born knowing exactly what to do in order to get along and communicate effectively.

Life would just be incredibly booooooooooooring.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> Men totally do this too! Absolutely do! I've had people get upset or put off by something and then not communicate it or give me the benefit of the doubt and then later when I confront them on the disconnect, they say something and I'm all sorts of frustrated with arms flailing in the air like, "why didn't you say something!"
> 
> but then again, to be fair, I suppose there are those certain things for me that are difficult to communcate. I guess that is why I hold the opinion that woman and even men aren't ever really "crazy". (minus the crazy woman that keys your car or the crazy dude that stalks you going home from work). most people I think are just people and just like anyone else, they're trying to figure it all out. I mean, no one is born with a handbook. If they were, it would take ALL the fun out of getting to know them, and watching them grow as a person. There would be nothing to enjoy about anyone if we all were born knowing exactly what to do in order to get along and communicate effectively.
> 
> Life would just be incredibly booooooooooooring.



Yep men are guilty of this too but since OP was referring to women I just gave advice accordingly =), it is true that everyone has difficulty communicating at times and thats just a form of insecurity, its comes from fear. This is why we expect our partners to "get us" because we are afraid or fearful of saying whats really on our minds but that doesn't change the fact that we still want whats on our minds...


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Anyone who acts like that is an adult baby. The girl should learn to deal with her own emotion and maybe communicate what she "needs" instead of expecting men to be mind reading, wish granting genies.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

drmiller100 said:


> I have internalized the idea I am attracted to women who need me. Who are NEEDY. And I do like me a good project, but for me a project cannot be date material.


Who says a date can't also be a project? The project I'm working on now is dating a girl I like and its going well... Anything in life can be viewed as a project, as long as theres a goal, objectives, deliverables and a milestone, it is a project.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

LeoCat said:


> Anyone who acts like that is an adult baby. The girl should learn to deal with her own emotion and maybe communicate what she "needs" instead of expecting men to be mind reading, wish granting genies.


would you say it's fair to apply this with logic as well? sometimes women(or men) have a hard time communicating their thoughts and "wants". and further more, would you think it is a reasonable speculation that so long as a person TRIES, that then they aren't necessarily "crazy". but rather_ human_?


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> would you say it's fair to apply this with logic as well? sometimes women(or men) have a hard time communicating their thoughts and "wants". and further more, would you think it is a reasonable speculation that so long as a person TRIES, that then they aren't necessarily "crazy". but rather_ human_?


Flipping out because a guy is busy a day and does not respond right away..is someone with SERIOUS issues who needs THERAPY not a boyfriend. There how is my logic?


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

LeoCat said:


> Flipping out because a guy is busy a day and does not respond right away..is someone with SERIOUS issues who needs THERAPY not a boyfriend. There how is my logic?


okay never mind. I was speaking more generally. not the specific incident. 

but you're right and I absolutely agree if we're limiting the discussion to the specific incident.


----------



## Christie42476 (May 25, 2012)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> would you say it's fair to apply this with logic as well? sometimes women(or men) have a hard time communicating their thoughts and "wants". and further more, would you think it is a reasonable speculation that so long as a person TRIES, that then they aren't necessarily "crazy". but rather_ human_?


It isn't crazy or inherently lacking in character to have difficulty communicating your wants, needs, thoughts, and/or feelings, and effort coupled with good intentions goes a long way. The issue is when the person who has this difficulty projects the blame for that difficulty onto the other person in the relationship, expecting that person to magically know what those wants, needs, thoughts, and/or feelings are and respond accordingly and then "punishing" them in some fashion when they almost inevitably fail.

You're responsible for communicating your needs and wants, thoughts and feelings. The other person in the relationship is responsible for communicating theirs. If either of you has difficulty with that, it's completely understandable because, as you say, we're all human and imperfect and sometimes really trying our best and coming up short. But we each need to own that difficulty, to take responsibility for it rather than blame the other person for not having some magical, telepathic ability that lets us off the hook for it. If you can't manage to figure out and communicate what's going on inside of you, yourself, how is it in any way reasonable to expect someone else to understand it for you?


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Christie42476 said:


> It isn't crazy or inherently lacking in character to have difficulty communicating your wants, needs, thoughts, and/or feelings, and effort coupled with good intentions goes a long way. The issue is when the person who has this difficulty projects the blame for that difficulty onto the other person in the relationship, expecting that person to magically know what those wants, needs, thoughts, and/or feelings are and respond accordingly and then "punishing" them in some fashion when they almost inevitably fail.
> 
> You're responsible for communicating your needs and wants, thoughts and feelings. The other person in the relationship is responsible for communicating theirs. If either of you has difficulty with that, it's completely understandable because, as you say, we're all human and imperfect and sometimes really trying our best and coming up short. But we each need to own that difficulty, to take responsibility for it rather than blame the other person for not having some magical, telepathic ability that lets us off the hook for it. If you can't manage to figure out and communicate what's going on inside of you, yourself, how is it in any way reasonable to expect someone else to understand it for you?


pull out the smiling chart they use for pain maintenance in the hospital "on a scale of one to ten how happy/miserable are you" or the psychiatric one for feelings. 

Or use puppets. That would be a hell of an icebreaker. Get drunk and make puppets and yell at each other with them. I happen to think first person shooters are great for relationships. Familial or otherwise.


----------



## Christie42476 (May 25, 2012)

LeoCat said:


> pull out the smiling chart they use for pain maintenance in the hospital "on a scale of one to ten how happy/miserable are you" or the psychiatric one for feelings.
> 
> Or use puppets. That would be a hell of an icebreaker. Get drunk and make puppets and yell at each other with them. I happen to think first person shooters are great for relationships. Familial or otherwise.


Video games as marital therapy...I like it :wink:.

Pillow fights could prove rather fun, too...


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Christie42476 said:


> Video games as marital therapy...I like it :wink:.
> 
> Pillow fights could prove rather fun, too...


Pillows are too soft! Unless its those horrible bolsters..those could pack a good wallop.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

LeoCat said:


> pull out the smiling chart they use for pain maintenance in the hospital "on a scale of one to ten how happy/miserable are you" or the psychiatric one for feelings.
> 
> Or use puppets. That would be a hell of an icebreaker. Get drunk and make puppets and yell at each other with them. I happen to think first person shooters are great for relationships. Familial or otherwise.


show me on the doll where the bad man touched you :tongue:


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> show me on the doll where the bad man touched you :tongue:


That could be a fun sex game without the icky pedo twist. I am inherently disturbed.


----------



## JaySH (Jul 29, 2012)

Termus123 said:


> Who says a date can't also be a project? The project I'm working on now is dating a girl I like and its going well... Anything in life can be viewed as a project, as long as theres a goal, objectives, deliverables and a milestone, it is a project.


Right, but, if two people are involved in said project and one is expected to make all the effort while the other only does things to make the project more difficult, it is not a project worth giving your time to. It takes 2 to make it work. It takes only 1 of those 2 not making an effort to make it fail.


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

JaySH said:


> Right, but, if two people are involved in said project and one is expected to make all the effort while the other only does things to make the project more difficult, it is not a project worth giving your time to. It takes 2 to make it work. It takes only 1 of those 2 not making an effort to make it fail.


I'm guessing you've been through a crazy project or two?


----------



## JaySH (Jul 29, 2012)

LeoCat said:


> I'm guessing you've been through a crazy project or two?


Hmmm...what makes you say that? Lol. I have, but that's just logical thought process. One person carrying the weight of both will only last so long before their knees buckle, so to speak. Relationships are about give and take for both parties...if it's an "I'll do all the taking and you do all the giving" scenario, something will eventually give, IMHO.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

I hope you appreciate what I'm doing for you people.

So, yesterday, I think that it might be nice to call her up and go have lunch.

I pick her up from work and everything was fine until she starts bitching at me for missing an interview - as if I didn't already feel bad about it. I tell her to stop, but she continues and calls me a "fuck up."

We, literally, only made it a few miles before I decided to pull over and turn around. Once I did this, she started to flip out, scream at me, and say that she never wanted to see or talk to me again. She even makes a blatant effort to show my number being deleted from her cell phone.

At this point, I don't really give two shits what she does.

During the argument, we both said hurtful things, even though I was just trying to understand why she was choosing to be so bitter and mean.

Then I decide to go find her some food (because I'm fucking awesome) and spot a Jimmy Johns near her office. We pull over, get her a sandwich, and head back to her work.

Before she gets out, I apologize for the things I said. She starts crying and says that she's depressed...yada, yada, yada, and apologizes for being mean.

I think everything is fine, but she calls me today to talk about the things I said when we were fighting.

Huh?

I mean, we BOTH said bad things and she started the whole fight! I just wanted to go have lunch!

Needless to say, I was upset at being drug into another argument about an argument and felt like she didn't have a leg to stand on, because she had said a ton of hurtful things and I was just responding.

The difference between us is that I don't let stupid fights like that bother me. I'm fine. Whereas, she continues to think about it over and over again until we talk so she can bitch and complain. She feels justified in seeking retribution for every little fucking thing that anybody has ever done or said to her. She feels equally justified in, what she refers to as, expressing her opinion; which is really just a heaping of negative criticism and rudeness.

Nothing ever ends. It just repeats itself. Her behavior is so negative and destructive. It's like a black hole and that consumes all happiness and sunshine and baby kittens.


----------



## CindyLou (Jun 21, 2013)

LeoCat said:


> Flipping out because a guy is busy a day and does not respond right away..is someone with SERIOUS issues who needs THERAPY not a boyfriend. There how is my logic?


SERIOUS? Like caps lock srs?


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

CindyLou said:


> SERIOUS? Like caps lock srs?


Absolutely caps lock serious. Shes the type who sets things on fire I bet.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Slider said:


> I hope you appreciate what I'm doing for you people.
> 
> So, yesterday, I think that it might be nice to call her up and go have lunch.
> 
> ...


I don't understand.

Please, please, please explain why you're still talking to her? Are you co-dependent? Are you a masochist? What are you doing? Reading your posts about this girl... I'm so confused!


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

btw, @LeoCat meet @monemi. Monemi, meet leocat. Two BRILLIANT (yes all caps brilliant) SP females who I lust after both of your brains.

Sure would be cool if I could get a 3 way going.... Just sayin....

(GRINS!)


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

drmiller100 said:


> btw, @_LeoCat_ meet @_monemi_. Monemi, meet leocat. Two BRILLIANT (yes all caps brilliant) SP females who I lust after both of your brains.
> 
> Sure would be cool if I could get a 3 way going.... Just sayin....
> 
> (GRINS!)


Naughty boy! Yeah, LeoCat's pretty awesome.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

monemi said:


> I don't understand.
> 
> Please, please, please explain why you're still talking to her? Are you co-dependent? Are you a masochist? What are you doing? Reading your posts about this girl... I'm so confused!


I was in the area and just thought it would be nice to have lunch.

I have a short-term memory that reboots itself almost every morning and I usually wake up in a good mood.

My recollection of things changes based on my emotions and feelings. If I am in a good mood, it is difficult for me to associate with negative memories.

I coat them with rainbows, pixies, and sugar plums to hide what lies beneath.


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

monemi said:


> Naughty boy! Yeah, LeoCat's pretty awesome.


Likewise!! I love your avatar she is so awesome.


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

drmiller100 said:


> btw, @_LeoCat_ meet @_monemi_. Monemi, meet leocat. Two BRILLIANT (yes all caps brilliant) SP females who I lust after both of your brains.
> 
> Sure would be cool if I could get a 3 way going.... Just sayin....
> 
> (GRINS!)


Only in your imagination dear man.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Slider said:


> I was in the area and just thought it would be nice to have lunch.
> 
> I have a short-term memory that reboots itself almost every morning and I usually wake up in a good mood.
> 
> ...


Alright, here's what you do. Next time you feel inspired to contact her or accept a call, come on the S&R's board and ask whoever's on here how your last interaction with this girl went. I promise to be the dick that brings reality back down on you like a ton of bricks.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

monemi said:


> Alright, here's what you do. Next time you feel inspired to contact her or accept a call, come on the S&R's board and ask whoever's on here how your last interaction with this girl went. I promise to be the dick that brings reality back down on you like a ton of *blowjobs*.


Thanks.

Fixed that for you.


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes please just ask us. We can tell you how its going to go.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

I can't take this no more!!!!


Slider, stop thinking with your dick, and your problem will be solved. 



/ thread.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Emerald Legend said:


> I can't take this no more!!!!
> 
> 
> Slider, stop thinking with your dick, and your problem will be solved.
> ...



What?

Dude...

I don't have sex with this person.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Slider said:


> What?
> 
> Dude...
> 
> I don't have sex with this person.


Then why are you putting up with her if she's crazy?


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Ravenetta (Oct 23, 2013)

Slider said:


> The topic is titled "Crazy Women" to imply that some women are crazy, not "Women Are Crazy" to imply that they all are.


i know, and there are unbalanced and hurtful people out there of both genders. There is a deeper cultural assumption though, that the author of that article addresses. I just sometimes get tired of it because the embedded cultural assumptions are there, and they do result in even a "fun" or venting type thread like this. Is there a "Crazy Men" thread yet? 

I will say though, that for every "crazy woman" a man has dated, I ask why? What is wrong with those men that they date these destructive people? Perhaps they are a bit crazy as well? Just break it off at the first sign and find someone healthy. It does say something about our own selves when we stay in unhealthy relationships. I'm guilty of it as well and it is also because of issues I have that I'm working on. Just sayin' though.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT (Jul 24, 2011)

Happiness Mod said:


> What if someone is... emotionally unstable because of past events but working on it and wouldn't dare think of hurting someone?


Then she's not on the market. Because you have to heal yourself before you can properly mesh with another person.
Because it goes the same way for a guy.

Twitch


----------



## WillyT (Jul 22, 2013)

fia said:


> I will say though, that for every "crazy woman" a man has dated, I ask why? What is wrong with those men that they date these destructive people?


In my case it was specifically attributed to the sex. She was a freak. But, even the very best sex just wasn't worth it anymore. I broke it off after about 3 months. She then harassed me for about a year. She would knock on my door at 5AM. She would also show up at my place of work (I was a bartender at the time) and cause scenes. She finally found another mark and moved on.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

fia said:


> i k
> 
> I will say though, that for every "crazy woman" a man has dated, I ask why? What is wrong with those men that they date these destructive people? Perhaps they are a bit crazy as well? Just break it off at the first sign and find someone healthy. It does say something about our own selves when we stay in unhealthy relationships. I'm guilty of it as well and it is also because of issues I have that I'm working on. Just sayin' though.


I blame my fixation on crazy women on my mother. Really.

there was a crazy men thread. Died after 7 posts. Strange.


----------



## WildImagineer (Jan 25, 2013)

Accidie said:


> I was on a first date, at a restaurant, and the guy spent the first half talking about his appearance and then the rest talking about the appearance of everyone else in the place. I was so embarrassed. Who the hell does that?


Johnny Bravo does that.


----------

